# Front-line Army Wife



## observor 69 (20 Apr 2008)

G & M Blog Front-line Army Wife:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/blogs/armywife
just another letter
Army Wife, April 19, 2008 at 7:04 PM EDT

Post the first comment Back to the blog 
First posted March 19 2008

Again I write to you hoping for a reply one day in the near future.....Oh I get the phone calls that are few and far between. I still laugh at our one conversation where you had thought it was only 4 days between conversations. It was an entire week to the day that we had last talked! You said you were "bored busy" implying that you were doing your job but not engaged in any form of "combat." Of course, we both know that "Timmy" has not come out to play yet and so far, things remain quiet. That will change shortly and with that thought my heart fills with dread! 

    //--------------------------------------------------------------------//


Keeping the home fires burning
CHRISTIE BLATCHFORD 

From Saturday's Globe and Mail

E-mail Christie Blatchford | Read Bio | Latest Columns 
April 18, 2008 at 11:47 PM EDT

One of the small things the departing Chief of Defence Staff, Rick Hillier, did so well was to bring into the national consciousness the notion of the military family.

As often as he mentioned the “sons and daughters” of the Canadian Forces, so was that inevitably followed by a nod to the “mothers and fathers” – and he did it again in his press conference this week when his leave-taking in July became official.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20080418.wblatch19/BNStory/Afghanistan/home


----------



## scoutfinch (20 Apr 2008)

Just don't read the comments posted with the article... Some of them will make your blood boil.


----------



## Armymedic (21 Apr 2008)

Blood boil? No. Those comments are quite tame compared to some of the other ignorant US originated anti war rhetoric that is spewn over their comment boards.

You know we are in Afghanistan to protect the US interests in Afghan oil reserves and to protect the Narco-lord government, right?


----------



## Gronk (9 May 2008)

You're right scoutfinch, my blood is boiling.


----------



## gaspasser (9 May 2008)

Maybe some of these posters need to have their children moved off to A'stan or put in other harms way for them to see how the Army Spouse and parents really feel??!!  As one who serves, we all know that many of our Rights were taken away when we signed up,it comes with the territory and the priviledge of serving.  In my books, Christie's money is no good in my Mess and I would buy her a beer for having the guts {in today's wishy-washy media} to stand up and ALWAYS stand behind our troops and the job they are doing overseas, and thier families.
Kudos to you Christie, don't let these liberal minded, fecal vocal peace-niks get you down! You've been there and done that with us to know what it's like.


----------



## justawife (14 May 2008)

I think the wife who is writing the blog has courage to voice her opinions as well bare her heart and supporting her husband yet again for his second combat tour! But from the look at the lastest blog sounds like her husband won't be completing his second combat tour as she has become so ill enough to warrent him to come home! Wonder what will happen with the blog if he does come home?


----------



## gaspasser (15 May 2008)

I definately THANKED my wife after I came home, I showered her with love and gold!!
I am such a good husband..
 ;D    ;D    ;D


----------

